# Lets See Those 3-D Rigs



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice rig,,,,,i just go to 3d shoots and bring my mathews xt and seem to do pretty well,,,but i dont know howw to show pics


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry i dont have pics yet but i shoot the mathews ignition.And by the way nic set up.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

nice bow it looks just like mine exept mine is balck


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Only difference is hopefully I will have the Sword Titan instead of the 3rd Plane.


----------



## Hotsauce (Jan 15, 2007)

*my lx*


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

shot 32 up that day


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

almost forgot about this pic it aint very good but o well


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

my darton signiture says it all post pic later


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice bows guys Im thinking about starting that because those cool bows. But Ill just go with hunting.:wink:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Here is Mach12's Mach 12. He will get to shoot at least three shoots this year. He didn't know I had a photo of it.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

MrSinister said:


> Here is Mach12's Mach 12. He will get to shoot at least three shoots this year. He didn't know I had a photo of it.


Nice bow,,,His guardian and x-force are probably hiding in the closet i assume?:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

nice bows guys keep them coming


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Nice bow,,,His guardian and x-force are probably hiding in the closet i assume?:wink:


HAHAHAHAHAHA Yea... why dont u show them off! Ur a smartass muzzy... i would have never thought of sayin that! Is this his dad?? haha


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

that mach12 bow is definaly uhh how do you say... rigged? nice bow matt i like the color and it looks like a tackdriver


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice looking set ups u guys got there!


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice rig. I just use my PSE Spyder for for hunting and 3-D shoots
and I don't know how to put pics on here either.

dt


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

(the bow in my signature)


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

what do you guys think of the PSE Shark?


----------



## bow_junkie (May 7, 2007)

*uh...i gotta bow*

hey yall ill get my bow pics up soon but here is the outline

2002 diamond widowmaker 38'' a2a @60# (dont laugh i know its old but it drives tacks at 60 & 70 )
bodoodle arrow rest
10'' sureloc sight
millenium grande scope w/4x lense .019 optic
48'' elite stix stabilizer 
28'' easton cobalt 2312
i shoot a ballpark speed of around 280


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

nice hoyt


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I am planning on getting one of these...








but I am stuck back in the day with one of these.imp2:


----------



## bow_junkie (May 7, 2007)

Me, my bow, and a 60 yard group:


----------

